# How can I tell if my Betta's a boy or girl?



## BettaFishLover (Jul 12, 2008)

When I bought my Betta, it was a spur of the moment thing. I didn't know anything about them. So now I can't tell what their sex is!!! Can anyone help me out?


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

the males are the ones with the long pretty fins and vibrant colors. the females are smaller with little fins


goole image male bettas and female bettas =)


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

male; big long fins for "showing off against opponents female; small for ummm swimming i guess.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

There are short-finned male bettas as well. Finnage is really not the best way to tell a bettas gender.

Check this:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=17948


----------



## 3863 (Nov 17, 2007)

Really?
I always thought fins were the way to go... Wow...
That link was VERY helpful! Thanks! :wink:


----------

